# Sex toys and watching me



## matty73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey, so i have two questions, first, I want my wife to watch me mastrubate, do women like that. What would be the best approach? just ask her to watch? Also, i want het to get into toys, love watching and playing with toys, any suggestions>


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

talk to her? ask directly? 

It doesn't have to be complicated.Some women like watching their man beat off and some don't.The worst she can say is no,I'm not into that.
or you can make it difficult and take the long way.Tell her it would really turn you on to watch her touch herself then casually slip in the question of "would it turn you on to watch me also?"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

Not my thing but if it turns you on, why ask? Just try it, stroke yourself while you guys are together and see her reaction. Same with toys, introduce it during the session. I don't understand the whole "asking" approach some guys do, but that's just me


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I just recently discovered just how much my SO enjoys watching me, and I should have picked up on it much sooner. There was no asking, and it was pretty accidental actually. We were just making out in bed and her hand was wandering on me, and I just kind of started helping her out. The reaction was instant. Maybe you could try something like that...when she's using her hand on you, get yours in there too, and go from there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

i would love to watch my H masturbate. I never asked and he's never done it in front of me. When he got his vasectomy a few years ago, after 25+ years together, that was the first time I realized that he must masturbate. I never thought he did it. it would totally turn me on. go for it. I like the other idea that when she's using her hand on you, join in. i don't think there needs to be a conversation about it.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

My wife loves to watch me.
But I save it for special occasions. 
Just ask her, i'm sure thats the best way forwards.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wifee used the vib I bought her for the first time, on a day she had off, while I worked and she loved it and she had an orgasm on the first try too.

When we had sex, after I got home from work, I told her, lets use the vib. She said she already did and loved it.

So when I watched her use it on herself, while I gave her oral at the same time, very hot.

Now I know two of her buttons. Nibble and almost bite her nipples and the vib I bought her. Hopefully I will found out more of her buttons.....

Would she like it if I masturbated and she watched? I don't think she would mind at all. If she can use the vib and I watched, me masturbating while she watches is no big deal.

I did masturbate and orgasmed in her mouth while standing up, way back in the day while we were dating.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

I always approach this stuff in a fun way. Why not give her a sly smile and say something like "what if I whipped it out and started stroking it right now while fondling/looking at your naked body?" See what she says and then laugh about it if she's not thrilled


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

I do love to watch my SO masturbate for me. Re: the toys, just buy some and show them to her the next time you are intimate. Don't ask her beforehand, she might get embarrassed or overwhelmed by the selection.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

matty73 said:


> Hey, so i have two questions, first, I want my wife to watch me mastrubate, do women like that. What would be the best approach? just ask her to watch? Also, i want het to get into toys, love watching and playing with toys, any suggestions>


I think you could start with her and the toys. If she's into that and performs for you, you'll be turned on. You can then touch yourself and you watching each other, I think, will be less awkward than you coming out and asking if she wants to watch you wank. Just my opinion. This is what would do it for me. =)

Best of luck.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

FemBot said:


> I always approach this stuff in a fun way. Why not give her a sly smile and say something like "what if I whipped it out and started stroking it right now while fondling/looking at your naked body?" See what she says and then laugh about it if she's not thrilled


Good way to go....just keep it fun! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

